# Help with a rescue jenny



## h2t99 (Jan 2, 2009)

We got this jenny and her jack over the summer, she had horrible feet and major trust issues. well she has come a long way and she is one of the first ones to greet you. 2 weeks ago she came up lame, I thought one of the horses might of got her running and she strained a stifle. So I moved all the jennies to a smaller pen by themselves, she seemed to be doing a little better. She has started to walk like she has a patella problem, and it varies on which side!! It is worse on the right, which is the side she hurt. She never showed any signs of having a problem before this. I am stumped, I have had horses with stifle problems before and I am sure that is what it started as. I also had a rescue mini that had the patella problem, so I know what it looks like and this jenny is worse! At times it locks right up.

So the question is can a donkey develop a patella problem? She is a standard size and her jack does not show any signs of having a problem. He is weaned and about 7 months old.

Thanks for any input!!

Heidi


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 2, 2009)

yes, a donkey can develope a patella problem. Upward fixation of the patella and stringhalt are more common in donkeys then in horses. I would have your vet check it out. Corinne


----------

